

Lonely Planet Guides for 13 european cities free in App store (until tomorrow) - nico_h
http://inside-digital.blog.lonelyplanet.com/2010/04/19/lp-volcano-rescue/

======
stevoski
The LP guides on iPhone are not good. They consist of the guidebook content
shoved into a hard-to-navigate app.

~~~
isani
I downloaded the Berlin guide, and the text is in need of serious editing.

* There are entries in the index with no corresponding content.

* The timeline is in a jumbled order.

* Anecdotes and descriptions are repeated in multiple places.

* The same paragraph appears twice in the introduction.

~~~
ugh
At least the dos and don’ts in the Berlin guide are good for some (I would
guess unintentional) humor. Under don’ts: “Talk about WWII with a victor’s
mentality.” Fans of Fawlty Towers[1]? :)

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xnNhzgcWTk&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xnNhzgcWTk&feature=related)

------
davidw
Standard offer: if anyone happens by Padova, you can get the davidw guide to
the city for free, with a "spritz" thrown in.

~~~
skalpelis
You should probably clarify the spritz part, I wouldn't want some kinky
Dutchman showing up at your doorstep and expecting something entirely
different :)

~~~
davidw
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spritz_%28alcoholic_beverage%29>

------
pavlov
If you don't have an iPhone but a recent Nokia instead, you can get Lonely
Planet guides as part of the free Ovi Maps navigation package.

<http://maps.nokia.com/ovi-services-and-apps/ovi-maps>

------
binarymax
Never felt the need for one of these guides. I think its much more fun to just
show up in a city and get completely lost. If I need some tourist action then
I just get to talking to a local in a cafe or bar, and ask for
recommendations. Not knowing your way and not knowing every detail in advance
is much more rewarding when you discover them on your own.

------
DeusExMachina
Very nice move for stranded travelers and very good marketing move, in my
opinion.

------
metachris
The user reviews of the apps are quite bad...

~~~
lutorm
They might be worth free.

